# Netzwerk über isdn-Anschluss?



## CREAGA (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Bin kürzlich mit meinen kollegen in ein Haus gezogen.
Nun möchten wir ein Netzwerk über das ganze Hau verteilt einrichten( 3 Stockwerke).
Wir haben in jedem Zimmer isdn-Anschlüsse (Bild) und möchten diese als Netzwerkverbindung nutzen, geht das überhaupt


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Januar 2007)

Werden die ISDN Anschlüsse denn genutzt?
Falls nicht würde ich einfach mal ISDN Stecker an ein Netzwerkkabel "dranfummeln"
Je nachdem wie gut die Qualität der Leitungen in der Wand ist sollte das gehen.
Alternativ würde sich eventuell ein Netzwerk über die Steckdose anbieten.

Edit: Ersters geht vermutlich nur wenn maximal 2 Geräte drannhängen, oder gibt es irgendeinen zentralen Knoten an dem man einen Hub/Switch anbringen könnte ?


----------



## CREAGA (13. Januar 2007)

Hola!

Die Anschlüsse werden nicht genutzt( telefon oder so).
Rumfummeln tönt irgenwie nicht gerde vielversprechend...das kann man mit Frauen machen , oder gibts vielleicht ein Adapter? 
Das mit dem Zentralen Knoten kapier ich nicht ganz - es hat einfach ein Zimmer wo die Server und der Router stehen werden und wir möchten halt von jedem andern Zimmer aus auf diese und das Internet zugreifen können. Sind etwa vier weitere Rechner...resp. Zimmer.

Ah ja, hab grad entdeckt, dass wir im Wohnzimmer noch diese Dose haben(Bild)
Da war vermutlich die isdn-Station.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Januar 2007)

Dranfummeln nur weil man sowas eigentlich nicht macht. Adapter habe ich noch keine gesehen, ich schliese das aber nicht ganz aus (gibt ja für die seltsamsten Sachen Adapter).

Das mit der zentralem Knoten mein ich so dass alle Leitungen an einem Punkt zusammentreffen vorher aber getrennt sind.
Ich bin nicht so erfahren was ISDN Anlagen betrifft, weis daher nicht wie genau diese aufgebaut werden. Aber ich man kann nicht mehrere Computer einfach so an das selbe "Netzwerkkabel" hängen kann, um mehr als 2 Geräte zu verbinden braucht man einen Hub oder einen Switch. Und jedes Gerät braucht eine eigene Leitung zu diesem Hub (man kann die Hubs auch untereinander verbinden)

Wenn du nun 4 einzelne Leitungen hast, die zB im "Serverraum" zusammentreffen, könnte man dort einen Hub einrichten.


----------



## CREAGA (13. Januar 2007)

sorry war "kurz" abwesend...

Aha, so meinst das mit dem knoten. Wir wissen eben auch nicht ob die isdn-Leitungen der einzelnen Zimmer "seriell" oder "parallel" zueinander geschaltet sind und irgendwie auch nicht wo sie zusammentreffen :-( .  Muss das alles noch ein Bisschen geauer abklären....

Aber danke für deine Hilfe bis hierher !


----------



## TeamSynatic (14. Januar 2007)

Wenn es isdn-leitungen sind, müssen sie ja irgendwo in einer Telefonanlage enden. An dieser Stelle wird der Router/Hub aufgestellt. Da an der Stelle eben auch der Telefon-(Haus-)Anschluss ankommt, kann da auch z.B. DSL ins Netzwerk eingespeist werden!

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine Adapter, d. h. du/ihr müsstet andere Buchsen an die Kabel konfektionieren. Hat bei mir auch Funktioniert (mit 4 Litzen der Telefonkabel ein stabiles 10mbit-Netz gebastelt)!


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Alternativ würde sich eventuell ein Netzwerk über die Steckdose anbieten.


Funktioniert aber nur wenn die Wohnungen nicht durch eigene Stromzähler "getrennt" werden.
Dann würde es zwar auch eine Lösung geben, allerdings darf diese nur von einem Fachmann durchgeführt werden:





> Zur Überbrückung eines Stromzählers ist die Montage eines Signalkopplers möglich; dieser darf nur von einer Elektrofachkraft installiert werden (Achtung! Lebensgefahr!).


Quelle: Devolo (PDF)

Ist das Haus gekauft oder gemietet?
Wenn es gekauft ist, dann kann eine Hilti Wunder bewirken. 

Wenn Du Dir wirklich ganz sicher bist dass die Leitungen nicht mehr angeschlossen sind (es wird nämlich auch Strom ins Telefonnetz eingespeist), dann könnstest Du auch an einer Dose 2 Adern miteinander verbinden.
Anschliessend gehst Du mit einem Multimeter durchs Haus und misst an den anderen Dosen ob dort auf dem gleichen Adernpaar ein Widerstand ist.
Das machst Du so lange bis Du alle Adern und Dosen durch hast..... dann solltest Du wissen welche Leitung wo hin verläuft.

@TeamSynatic, nur weil es mehrere Anschlussdosen gibt, heisst es noch lange nicht dass es auch eine Telefonanlage gibt..... die Anschlussdosen können z.b. auch in Reihe geschaltet sein (dann ist in der letzten Dose ein Widerstand).

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: wenn es Koaxialkabel währe, dann währe auch eine Bus-Topologie möglich. *fg*


----------

